# Star (Our Beagle) Lola's Sister



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow!! West U congratulations!! That is amazing! Do you plan to continue specialing Star past her Grch bronze? It is so great to hear of others on here having success with their dogs! Keep up the good work Star!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The 'Star' is shining again!!! LOL! Congrats on the BOV win! But where the pictures??? Just cuz she's not a poodle doesn't mean we don't want to see her !!! (My fav dog growing up was a little beagleX I have the sweetest memories of her)...... So, will we see cute little Beagle puppies in the future???


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. I hope you collect those points on your trip to Perry. Hopefully I left some good luck spirit of myself there when we were at rally nationals in 2017.


----------

